# Progress pictures of my 1/350 Refit E



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

Here are some progress pictures of my 1/350 Refit (it's slow going...) 

Botanical Section (lots of fun - this is a total scratchbuild as I wanted some flexibility; not quite done with it, actually - I will be adding some butress-type things along the inside of the hull around the windows similar to that seen in Ten-Forward. Note that windows have a frosted appearance. The inside is polished, the outside will be once secondary hull is assembled. The finished result will be a crystal clear window. I'm not too worried about the two-dimensional crewmembers - these guys will be hard to see anyway): 

http://www.philsmith.us/Botany1.jpg 
http://www.philsmith.us/Botany2.jpg 
http://www.philsmith.us/Botany3.jpg 
http://www.philsmith.us/Botany4.jpg 
http://www.philsmith.us/Botany5.jpg 
http://www.philsmith.us/Botany6.jpg 
http://www.philsmith.us/Botany7.jpg 

Hangar (my own interior work, not canon. I wanted a more "aircraft carrier look". I added Gold Medal railings and ladders. Also added filth since a hangar deck is likely to be a banged up place. Shuttles and workbees are on the way. I will paint over the aft light strip - I don't like it. Instead, I will drill several holes and add fiber optic overheads): 

http://www.philsmith.us/Hangar1.jpg 
http://www.philsmith.us/Hangar2.jpg 
http://www.philsmith.us/Hangar3.jpg 
http://www.philsmith.us/Hangar4.jpg 
http://www.philsmith.us/Hangar5.jpg 

Flight Deck (still messing around with painting the lines and such. I'm not worried about elevator detail, as this won't be seen. But a shuttle will be sitting on the raised platform, along with a crewmember or two.): 

http://www.philsmith.us/Deck1.jpg 
http://www.philsmith.us/Deck2.jpg


----------



## B.Wildered (Apr 25, 2004)

I like your use of a bit of artistic license. Ladders and handrails really make sense.

1. What guage of optical fiber did you use, and where did you get it?
2. Are the crewmembers aftermarket, or did you make them?

You're really taking it to the next level. Great work!
Brian


----------



## Alkalilake (May 13, 2005)

Put that much attention to detail on the rest of the ship and you'll have one incredible model. What about the VIP lounge? You there yet? It looks really killer Dude! Keep the pics coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

A1 work! Excellent! Fox.


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

I have lots of respect for that work!

I decided that the exterior of this model was enough for me to handle...couldn't even fathom how to handle the inside...

Keep up the outstanding detail...can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Awesome work, dude!


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Stuff*

B. Wildered,

1. I have to check to make sure about the fiber optic width, as I simply grabbed from my scrounge box, but I think it's .50 mm. I got all my optics from here: http://www.thefiberopticstore.com/.

2. The figures are aftermarket, from Gold Medal (the guys who make brass railings and stuff). Scale is 1:350. I need to fatten them up a bit using super glue, preferably the gel type.

All,

Thanks for the comments. More pics to come.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Both of those look fantastic! Very cool look for the hangar decks!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Awesome!!  Great work Cinc. Thanks for sharing your work with us. Very insprational. What adhesive are you using to fix the fibres in place?

Regards,
Todd


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

Prowler901 -

I used Zap super glue to affix the fiber optics in the holes.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmmm.... I thought super glue was not recommended because it made the fibres brittle. That was my experience with lighting a Ent. D several years ago.


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

Actually, that's true. I've discovered that the hard way. I recommend white glue - something that flexes a bit.

Good catch...


----------



## dan1701d (Jun 9, 2004)

Wow, great work, I personally think it will look better that trying to make and exact replica of things we dont see or barely saw on film, great job, cant wait to see more.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

(Now where's that "bowing down" icon???)

Truly one of the better interiors I've seen done!


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

SHOW-OFF!
LOL Seriously Beautiful Work,Cinc

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

That it truly incredible. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Very Impressive! I really like your Botany deck. I also, like the hanger details, the fibre optics and lights add life to it.


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Follow up*

Here are some pictures of the Botanical section again, this time with a closeup of the interior window frames. The exterior frames will simply be painted on, with six rectangles covered with masking tape. 

http://www.philsmith.us/BotanyWindows.jpg 
http://www.philsmith.us/BotanyWindows2.jpg 

Next are a few cloesups of the hangar bay - I've added a few details. Note lights in aft bay, first aid symbol on aft bay wall, and blue gel for the corridors beyond in the forward bay. The gels won't be seen directly, but will provide indirect blue light for interest. The workbee stations will be vacant, revealing overhead lights. I will also add fire extinguishers and a UFP flag draped from the forward bay railings (I've seen this sort of thing done on aircraft carriers). Finally, boxes, tanks, toolboxes, etc. will be found scattered on the deck here and there. With these closeups, I notice a few areas needing cleanup... 

http://www.philsmith.us/HangarCloseup1.jpg 
http://www.philsmith.us/HangarCloseup2.jpg 
http://www.philsmith.us/HangarCloseup3.jpg 

Finally, we have further development of the hangar deck. The workbees are cute, but a pain in the arse. 

http://www.philsmith.us/Workbees.jpg 
http://www.philsmith.us/Workbees2.jpg 
http://www.philsmith.us/Workbees3.jpg 

Next in line: VIP lounge and Rec Deck. 

At this rate, full completion of the Enterprise will take 20.7 years


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Very cool indeed! I know what you mean too. There's soooo much stuff in this kit to do and it seems almost like you have to tell yourself "when" so you can move on to the next phase.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

_*WOW!!!*_ Those pics of your build up are _amazing!!_ I love the lights in the workbee hangers! A fantastic idea. You should think about putting at least one bee inside it's hanger, just to see it illuminated in contrast to the others.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

cinc2020, your work is outstanding! Please keep posting progress photos! Just because mine will never look that good, that doesn't mean I can't admire someone else's work. :thumbsup: 

I have a question for anyone here. Since I'm not going to light my Refit (because I just don't understand how to), will the interior areas such as the hangar and botanical garden be visible once the kit is finished?


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Even the lit ones will be largely obscured. While cinc2020 did some very very nice work, sadly, most of it will not be visible in the final kit. If that is, he's closing them into the hulls.


----------



## dan1701d (Jun 9, 2004)

Wow, that is so cool cinc, the detail is amzing cant wait to see it all done


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Yup*

Yes, alas, Rogue1 is right. Most of the detail will be obscured. I make the effort for two reasons - 

One, I like to futz around with models, and I enjoy superdetailing.
Two, the play of light scattering around realistic structures will give interior lighting a more believable feel. One example is portholes. Some folks are flooding these small ports with ultrabright LED light. Windows showing the interior of a room, however, won't be so bright. In fact, there should be shades of color due to different wall and furniture colors, etc. Indeed, some of the portholes should be darkened, as some rooms will not be in use. 

I guess the idea is to recreate a ship that represents a home and workplace for people - an organic thing (the ship, at least in naval lore, is part of the crew). I live vicariously through the model, I suppose...


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

cinc2020, please don't get me wrong, I think the work you've done is beyond fabulous, and very worthwhile. I hope when mine is done it comes out 1/10th as good as yours is so far. 

I was thinking of doing something similar but display it on the outside of the ship. Maybe make some copies of the interior details to go inside with a bit less detail while the "superdetailed" stuff would allow a better view of what is in there, kind of like a break away view of a drawing. That way the hard work would always be there to show off, and the interior would still have some cool detail.


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

Not worries, Rogue. I understood what you meant.


----------



## dan1701d (Jun 9, 2004)

You know, with the start of these cool, interiors, I wonder if anyone is scratchbuilding a cutaway version?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

That's Incredible! Exceedingly nice. Not sure which I like better the botanical section or the hanger. Really, nice work. OK, end of gush.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

With the test fit of the hanger and hull I have done, with enought lights, it will look good.
But with all of the beautiful work done here, I hope to come close. It will be awhile before I start the refit, so I will learn from the expert here.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Rogue1 said:


> Even the lit ones will be largely obscured. While cinc2020 did some very very nice work, sadly, most of it will not be visible in the final kit. If that is, he's closing them into the hulls.


I thought so, but since I haven't started on mine I wasn't sure. Thanks!



cinc2020 said:


> Yes, alas, Rogue1 is right. Most of the detail will be obscured. I make the effort for two reasons


_Three_ reasons, actually. Reason #3: You'll know it's there. :thumbsup:


----------

